# Can't update Windows on Server or Clients (error 80072efd)



## Mr Davo (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I am running a Domain from a Windows 2008 R2 Server. At the moment Windows Updates are not working on the Server, or the corresponding clients.

On the Server I see the following error message -










Notice above that the "Most recent check for updates" is listed as never, as is the "Updates were installed".

I don't honestly believe that updates have never worked on the Server despite what is shown above.

From one of my Windows 7 client computers I see the following -










Notice in this instance that the "Most recent check for updates" is listed as the 23/04/2013, and "Updates were installed", is listed as 10/04/2013.

I tried the "Answer" shown in this link -

Windows Update Error 80072efd

After resetting the Proxy settings on the Server I saw the following -










Furthermore I have tweaked various Group Policy settings related to updates and there has been no improvement.

There is no 3rd party Firewall on either my Server or the Clients, so there is nothing to configure on this front.

Finally when setting up new clients they are able to install updates on my network whilst they are not Domain members. However as soon as the new client becomes a Domain member it gets the infamous Error 80072efd message.

Any help or suggestions will be greatly appreciated.

Kind Regards,

Davo


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Try running this tool from Microsoft

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/947821


----------

